# Okay so I'm giving in best dog walking belt?



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I've always had multiple dogs and just used my hands lol but with my back and a strange pain in my shoulder of late ( off to see Doctors end of July coz that's how long it takes to get an appointment with my GP) and everyone raving about how they are the dogs doodahs I am thinking of getting one...  I take it they can be used with any leads? I'd also like one that I could run one or even two ( if I'm feeling slightly insane) of the big dogs on in the future.. and over to you lovely PF members..


----------



## IzzyTwig (Jan 18, 2008)

I use a walking belt with my two huskies. So much easier, especially with Freyja as she's a power house, I've seen her drag a 6'3 well built bloke across the park before.
I use one from www.indi-dog.co.uk , it's fantastic. I use it with a carabiner to clips the leads on and off easily. I've used it with a variety of leads. I tend to use double ended police leads at the moment so I can adjust the lengths easily depending on where we're walking.
I use it for running and walking, plus you're hands free to scoop poop.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a bad back (prolapsed discs) but use a SASS walking belt which is fantastic, I love it. Really wide, padded back panel so it's really comfy.

I use it with 2 bungee leads I bought, although I can't remember where I got these, Dogless recommended them though


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

This is the one I love

http://www.snowpawstore.com/collars...ts/deluxe-walking-belt-pocket-and-holder.html

its got a bottle holder for my water and a little pocket for treats or my mobile or keys to go in. Its so comfortable I hardly know I've got it on and is easy to adjust the size for different clothing thickness.

I've also got their bungee leads which I love because they give a bit of shock absorber if you do get a sudden jerk on the lead although I wouldn't do pavement walking with them.

http://www.snowpawstore.com/collars...g-lead/dog-leads/manmat-bungee-flat-lead.html

I've got one of these too but have only used it a couple of times as it hasn't got the water holder/pocket and I find it more rigid so it doesn't mould to my shape as well as the other one.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I have an Indi-dog walking belt.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

I've ben considering getting a walking belt so I can more easily explore places with the whippets where they can't be off lead so thanks for starting this thread @Meezey


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

I've got the snowpaw one too. I can't promise it's the best but im really happy with it. I find it really comfy, easy to use and I can see it lasting ages. I think I remember the bottle holder and a couple of other features being optional extras.

ETA Actually it doesn't look like the bottle holder is optional but there are other extras.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll add that Indi-dog does free repairs on the belts too. I've had mine a couple of years now and it is still good as new but it is reassuring that if it needs repairing it won't cost the earth


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

ICome to the darkside Meezey  well think that should be light side as it belts make walking pulling dogs much better. No more shoulder, back or knee pain from being pulled after the latest squirrel of pigeon to appear!
I have an Outward Hound one at the moment as I didnt know how much running I would do after my Race for Life. I got mine from Pets at Home for £20 but I cant seem to find it on the website so this is it http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kyjen-Outwa...3064&sr=1-4&keywords=outward+hound+hands+free 
Its a good belt as its has 2 zip pockets on the hips which will fit phone and key etc, plus the pocket on the back unzip to reveal a bottle storage net and there are two mesh elastic pockets too (great for poo bags).
I cant say how it would hold up to big dogs but definatly good for the smaller ones.
Only downside is if you run without a bottle in the back it tends to ride up, so I would recommend one with leg straps, especially if you want to run with it.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Geolgrad said:


> ICome to the darkside Meezey  well think that should be light side as it belts make walking pulling dogs much better.


Not just pulling dogs either! 90% of the time my lot are trailing behind me but I do love being 'hands free'. No more faffing about with multiple dog leads whilst I pick up poop.
Ive looked into proper walking belts and havent yet found anything better then my old leather belt TBH. As my lot dont pull, but do like to sometimes alter which side and where they walk, having the leads threaded through means I can swivel them round to the back or front depending on where they want to walk that day.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Anther indi-dog fan here. I love it. Even my oh has started using it, though he can't fasten it, lol. I'd be lost with out it.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Indi dog walking belt enthusiast here too. Very comfy and well made, double up as a good back support when my lower back is feeling painful.


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

I've just ordered a SASS walking belt as I've heard so many good things about them. It's technically for husband as he's always complaining about his shoulders / neck aching etc. but no doubt I will use it too. Sadly it seems the same size will fit us both! :Arghh (I blame the tablets.....)

It's not arrived yet though lol so can't comment on quality yet! I have ordered smart new leads (police lead for Whisoer and sliding lead for Teddy) from Indi Dog too!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Just ordered an Indi dog one  thanks guys


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Are the indi dog or SASS ones adjustable around the waist?


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Nataliee said:


> Are the indi dog or SASS ones adjustable around the waist?


Ours came yesterday - fantastic quality! Husband loves it and says it's wonderful (have been trying to convince him for ages but just went ahead and ordered the belt when he was moaning again the other day about his neck and shoulders!!).

There's a good range of adjustment - it's the SASS one we have - and I think the spectrum is about 10" (we got the 32" - 42" one) so plenty of room to adjust it which will be needed for going over coats etc. Ordered one as a present for my sister too - she has a very strong Border Collie who doesn't go off lead due to various issues - she knows about it and is looking forward to getting it!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> Are the indi dog or SASS ones adjustable around the waist?


The indi-dog belt is adjustable, mine has about 14" adjustment


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I've been toying with the idea of a belt now we have 3... I think i'll be ordering after seeing this thread  & since seeing indi-dogs Zorb/bungee-thingy attachments that's convinced me even more


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Bought an Outward Hound one yesterday from the Xtra Dog stand at the New Forest Show, think I might have been ripped off as it was £27 *sigh* 

But I need one for Rue my oldie who is deaf and near-blind, so she can be tethered to me on walks, as she gets lost if let off-lead.... I can use it with a long line, and that means I can either have Merlin on a long line as well, in my hand, or clip his lead to the belt as well.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I've got the SASS walking belt and have been very happy with it, its comfortable to wear and still in good nick with lots of use. I wanted one with bungee bit in belt and i've been put of the concertina elasticated style after having some leads that stretched out permanently, as i do fair bit of pavement walking i didn't want to use bungee leads. The belt does work well when Terry the tank suddenly does one of his lunges and i think it would take a lot for the bungee bit to break. I need to order a new belt as we've both slimmed down, but it has adjusted a lot in that time, SASS can add d-rings to clip stuff to the belt, i queried it as be useful to clip my treat bag on.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Indi dog here too. I have leg loops as I have to have it around my waist, I have minor issues with my lower back (at 23!  ) so the loops stop it rising up. My dogs destroyed one of the elastic straps after 2 years of daily abuse from them. Repaired free and quick without issue. 

You can choose how wide you want it, I have a skinny belt. She's just brought out a new style too.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

I've often wondered about getting a walking belt, more so for OH to use as he suffers with his back. At the moment we use either the TTouch harness or Makuti harness with double ended lead but Hogan can still sometimes pull. Does a walking belt work better for pullers? Always worried of being pulled over! 
Sorry if questions seem silly but really have no experience of walking belts!

Hope your getting on well with your belt Meezey


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

chissy 15 said:


> Hope your getting on well with your belt Meezey


I haven't got it yet


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I have this one and has put up with the crazy assed ginger for 4 years.....

http://www.kisi.co.uk/index.php/Walking-Belts/Belts-With-Pocket-Bottle-Holder/View-all-products.html


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Meezey said:


> I haven't got it yet


Oh, hope it arrives soon


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Well I collec both dogs on 29th August so I'm going to order a walking belt from Indi-dog beforehand


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

chissy 15 said:


> Oh, hope it arrives soon


Me too


----------

